# Trailer Titles in Ga.



## MD746 (Apr 11, 2010)

Im looking at buying a open car trailer but the guy has a bill of sale only also the trailer has a tag that was good until march but the owner didnt renew and needs to sell , Will I need a title to get a tag or will a bill of sale work in Ga.? I would like to buy it today but not to sure.


----------



## Grub Master (Apr 11, 2010)

this is the info on the Cobb County tag site.  Will be the same for all counties in Ga http://www.cobbtax.org/forms/htmlframe.aspx?mode=content/motor_vehicle_title.htm&LMparent=255


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 11, 2010)

Bill of sale will work.  Trailers in GA do not have titles.


----------



## Otis (Apr 11, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Bill of sale will work. Trailers in GA do not have titles.


 


Agreed Bill of Sale will work. Some trailors do have titles though.


----------



## bradg100869 (Apr 11, 2010)

If the trailer is a 1986 or newer year model and weighs 2000 pounds or more, it requires a title.  If it does not weigh 2000 pounds or more, a bill of sale will work for any year model.

This is my wifes response, she is the Tax Commissioner in the county where we live.


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 11, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Bill of sale will work.  Trailers in GA do not have titles.



Not necessarily true. Just went through this about a month ago and had to get the original owner to get me a title. If the trailer had a title and the title was used to attain the original tag then they will require the title. More then likely you can work around that. Also all the owner has to do is go to his tag office and apply for a replacement title in needs be.


----------



## MD746 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll add one more item:

Along with the bill of sale, get a copy of the seller's tag receipt.  It will have all of the information that the tag office will need and make the transaction a lot easier.


----------



## badger (Apr 11, 2010)

jonkayak said:


> Not necessarily true. Just went through this a month ago and had to get the original owner to get me a title. If the trailer had a title and the title was used to attain the original tag then they will require the title. More then likely you can work around that. Also all the owner has to do is go to his tag office and apply for a replacement title in needs be.


Still not a true "title". Its called an MSO, or Manufacturer's Statement of Origin. I bought a new trailer in January from Tow-Pro, furnished the MSO to the DMV and wanted a Title. They issued a tag and gave me the MSO back, stating that they do not supply Titles (as in a motor vehicle title) in Ga for trailers, but to keep the MSO as proof of ownership.


----------



## Mackey (Apr 11, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Bill of sale will work.  Trailers in GA do not have titles.



Mine does!!!


----------



## badger (Apr 12, 2010)

Mackey said:


> Mine does!!!



I'm referring in my case to an open landscape type trailer. I know that campers etc. do have titles.


----------

